

Gender is not a boolean - bitboxer
http://bitboxer.de/2014/05/15/gender-is-not-a-boolean/

======
bradleyjg
Why are you asking about gender in your call for papers process to begin with?

~~~
bitboxer
Don't worry. We did a blind selection. We did not know which gender the person
has when selecting the talks.

We just wanted this for our statistics to get a feeling if we needed to work
on the CfP while it was open to get the outreach we wanted it to have.

~~~
bradleyjg
Okay, but how does that fit in with the non-binary view of gender? If it came
back 90% male and 10% everything else, I'd guess that you'd conclude that you
need to do more outreach, but would you come to the same conclusion if it came
back 50% male and 50% female? What if it came back 90% no choice and 10%
everything else?

